# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  Local Association affiliation to the SBA

## EmsE

Im trying to establish when my local association became affiliated to the SBA. I don't know if it is possible to find this out but who do you think the best person is to contact to see if the SBA keeps a record of this.

----------


## Trog

Bron Wright, General Secretary of the SBA, is the person to ask.  Contact details on the inside front cover of the SBA mag or on the SBA site.

----------


## gavin

Bron is the lady with the records.  Ian was probably there!   :Big Grin:  Sorry Ian .....

----------


## EmsE

Thank you Trog & Gavin. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk

----------

